# Selfish lover?



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Most of the time when we have sex we do missionary position because that is the only way I can orgasm. As oddly as it sounds I think it’s from my tilted uterus but not sure. Anyway, I enjoy other positions for fun but as much as I try to orgasm other positions it just physically can’t happen unless he’s on top. My husband says he wants to give me orgasm which is why we do missionary until he finishes which most of the time we orgasm at the same time or he will finish right after I orgasm. Every so often my husband will do me from behind when I’m tired and he doesn’t turn me over to get me orgasm, instead he finishes and sex is over leaving me unsatisfied. Is this ok? I would never ever do that to him so I’m confused on why he does that to me. He did ask me once would I ever have sex just to serve him and I was confused. Maybe he feels missionary is just for me because that’s the only way I orgasm but I always wait for him to finish. I’m assuming he so bored of missionary and hates that I don’t gin pleasure any other way. So maybe he feels deprived even though he finishes? He is into bondage and wants me to call him master for fun and make me submissive which I can see as fun but when it comes to having sex for him to finish without him trying to give me orgasm....is that normal? Is that wrong of him? Or am I being crazy because it’s only sometimes he does this since most of the time he does give me orgasm.?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

For the most part what you describe seems normal, but perhaps has a lot of potential for things to improve. First you want to educate yourself, so perhaps find some good books on sexuality and enjoy reading them. "Come as You Are" is a great one. 

Generally speaking for a male continuing sexual activity after orgasm can be challenging due to the refractory hormones involved (females do not experience this). Literally sex can go from feeling phenomenal to feeling nothing (in terms of sexual arousal) and flaccid in just one moment. He can continue to enjoy sex after he has an orgasm, but he may need to learn and appreciate how to do that with you. 

Obviously sex is not just about an orgasm as there is an emotional side to things as well. This is where the dominant/subdominant dynamic is derived. For some reason your husband derives pleasure by feeling in control as opposed to you trying to control him. Some people are the opposite and derive pleasure by giving up control. The dynamic is usually the opposite for everything else in real life. 

So for your husband's job/career does he have a lot of control or very little? If he has very little, that would explain his desire to have more control in the bedroom. For people that have a lot of control/responsibilities with work they often desire to come home and enjoy a spouse being in control of everything. It is kind of like an emotional balancing act so to speak to allow everyone a chance to experience the best of both worlds of being in control and giving up control. 

Badsanta


----------



## Satisfied Mind (Jan 29, 2019)

Laevans7 said:


> Most of the time when we have sex we do missionary position because that is the only way I can orgasm. As oddly as it sounds I think it’s from my tilted uterus but not sure. Anyway, I enjoy other positions for fun but as much as I try to orgasm other positions it just physically can’t happen unless he’s on top. My husband says he wants to give me orgasm which is why we do missionary until he finishes which most of the time we orgasm at the same time or he will finish right after I orgasm. Every so often my husband will do me from behind when I’m tired and he doesn’t turn me over to get me orgasm, instead he finishes and sex is over leaving me unsatisfied. Is this ok? I would never ever do that to him so I’m confused on why he does that to me. He did ask me once would I ever have sex just to serve him and I was confused. Maybe he feels missionary is just for me because that’s the only way I orgasm but I always wait for him to finish. I’m assuming he so bored of missionary and hates that I don’t gin pleasure any other way. So maybe he feels deprived even though he finishes? He is into bondage and wants me to call him master for fun and make me submissive which I can see as fun but when it comes to having sex for him to finish without him trying to give me orgasm....is that normal? Is that wrong of him? Or am I being crazy because it’s only sometimes he does this since most of the time he does give me orgasm.?


First, it's important to keep in mind that you're responsible for your orgasm, not your husband. So, if you don't get off during sex and you want to, you can still choose to get off afterward. You can use a toy with or without your husband or you can ask him to go down on you.

My wife can only consistently orgasm from PIV sex in missionary position as well, but that doesn't mean that we always have sex in missionary and it doesn't mean we always finish in missionary. That would get pretty boring, and it doesn't make me selfish. BUT if my wife wants orgasms (she's rarely satisfied with just one) and she didn't get them from sex, then we'll keep playing until she gets them one way or another. Or maybe we'll go for round 2 missionary style.

If your husband finishes and then doesn't find another way to give you an orgasm, that IS selfish and you need to talk to him about it and if doesn't change, stop in the middle of the next time you're doing it doggy style to show him what it feels like.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Satisfied Mind said:


> If your husband finishes and then doesn't find another way to give you an orgasm, that IS selfish and you need to *talk to him about it and if doesn't change, stop in the middle of the next time you're doing it doggy style to show him what it feels like.*


That is rather passive aggressive if done with the intent to punish. 

I am fairly certain that will only make things worse. If she talks to him about it and he still does nothing, she could then pleasure herself in front of him and then ask him to try the same (as in not allow him PIV to completion). That way it is a shared experience and they can discuss why it may not be optimal and how it made each of them feel. It would not be intended as punishment but instead to help each other better empathize with certain dynamics.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

badsanta said:


> That is rather passive aggressive if done with the intent to punish.
> 
> I am fairly certain that will only make things worse. If she talks to him about it and he still does nothing, she could then pleasure herself in front of him and then ask him to try the same (as in not allow him PIV to completion). That way it is a shared experience and they can discuss why it may not be optimal and how it made each of them feel. It would not be intended as punishment but instead to help each other better empathize with certain dynamics.


This is a great idea when you have a partner that you trust to care about you and feel safe as a sexual person with...when you DON'T, then this is a big risk and may not give the desired results. Sometimes, showing how it feels isn't passive aggressive, it's just showing someone who doesn't want to acknowledge your feelings what you are going through...it can be very effective, as long as you are honest about what you are doing and why.

I DO love your idea, and agree that it would be the ideal way to handle it, if both partners are mature and caring.


----------



## Satisfied Mind (Jan 29, 2019)

badsanta said:


> That is rather passive aggressive if done with the intent to punish.


Not with the intent to punish (unless they're into that kind of thing). To offer perspective and encourage empathy. 

There are a number of ways to approach this, but my primary point is that continuing with the status quo won't work.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I think that every relationship is different, it comes down to are you happy with that?

My exH and I had a rule, If I don’t orgasm, he doesn’t orgasm. So he always felt like it was his job to make me orgasm and he always did. Which usually meant he would go down on me after he finished.

My current boyfriend doesn’t like to go down on me after sex. That sucks for me, but it’s his right to choose what he wants to do. So sometimes we have sex and he only orgasms, and it’s kind of annoying to me that he just turns over and doesn’t think twice about me. In his mind, he says he lasts as long as he can to give me the courtesy of orgasming, and sometimes I just can’t. So to him, that is doing the best he can. I disagree, but I am ok with it. 


So really it’s up to you. If you want to start orgasming every time, tell him that. If you don’t cum, then you won’t let him cum. And if he does cum and you don’t, then next time say... you have to cum first or else he can’t. 


Whatever you do, you need to be happy. Normal is a huge range of behavior. And remember some girls and guys will put up with things other people won’t. So just because certain behavior is normal for one person doesn’t mean it’s ok for you.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I had often thought that my wife was a lazy lover. It took a sex therapist and couples counseling for me to understand that she just had some huge hang ups that really prevented her from providing much in the way of foreplay or much verbal encouragement. Now I do understand that she does love me and enjoys sex, but just can't get past her hang-ups.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Oh and I also wanted to say, it’s fun and great that he plays with being dominant and whatever. But you also can play that role as well, be dominant and make him submissive, tell him what you want him to do to you, or you take the lead. 

Don’t think he has to always be the one to lead and decide where things go.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess I see sex a little differently. I don't make love with the intent of "getting myself off" or "having my partner get me off." I make love because I want my partner to feel physical pleasure. So since that's my intent, sometimes I orgasm, sometimes I don't (if I don't feel like it); sometimes I care about orgasm, and sometimes I don't. 

It sounds to me as if the sex life you share with your partner is base quite a bit around you and what you want/need in order to get turned on and orgasm (in other words...always missionary). But is that same courtesy extended to your lover? I mean, do you base you sex life around him and what he wants/needs in order to get turned on and orgasm? 

I would think if you focused on pleasing him, and he focused on pleasing you, that the both of you would end up with a pleasing situation. Right now you are both focused on "please me!" and thus neither one of you are satisfied.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Laevans7 said:


> Most of the time when we have sex we do missionary position because that is the only way I can orgasm. As oddly as it sounds I think it’s from my tilted uterus but not sure. Anyway, I enjoy other positions for fun but as much as I try to orgasm other positions it just physically can’t happen unless he’s on top. My husband says he wants to give me orgasm which is why we do missionary until he finishes which most of the time we orgasm at the same time or he will finish right after I orgasm. Every so often my husband will do me from behind when I’m tired and he doesn’t turn me over to get me orgasm, instead he finishes and sex is over leaving me unsatisfied. Is this ok? I would never ever do that to him so I’m confused on why he does that to me. He did ask me once would I ever have sex just to serve him and I was confused. Maybe he feels missionary is just for me because that’s the only way I orgasm but I always wait for him to finish. I’m assuming he so bored of missionary and hates that I don’t gin pleasure any other way. So maybe he feels deprived even though he finishes? He is into bondage and wants me to call him master for fun and make me submissive which I can see as fun but when it comes to having sex for him to finish without him trying to give me orgasm....is that normal? Is that wrong of him? Or am I being crazy because it’s only sometimes he does this since most of the time he does give me orgasm.?


Yes it is selfish of him. But I don't think that means you always have to do missionary either. He could help you finish with toys if he wanted some new or exciting position assuming it didn't cause you pain.


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Affaircare said:


> I guess I see sex a little differently. I don't make love with the intent of "getting myself off" or "having my partner get me off." I make love because I want my partner to feel physical pleasure. So since that's my intent, sometimes I orgasm, sometimes I don't (if I don't feel like it); sometimes I care about orgasm, and sometimes I don't.
> 
> It sounds to me as if the sex life you share with your partner is base quite a bit around you and what you want/need in order to get turned on and orgasm (in other words...always missionary). But is that same courtesy extended to your lover? I mean, do you base you sex life around him and what he wants/needs in order to get turned on and orgasm?
> 
> I would think if you focused on pleasing him, and he focused on pleasing you, that the both of you would end up with a pleasing situation. Right now you are both focused on "please me!" and thus neither one of you are satisfied.


We mix it up, I don’t enjoy bondage at all but he loves it so I let him tie me up in ways he likes, he just usually unties me in the middle of sex and we do missionary for me to orgasm. So we both give to each other I’m just saying I’ve never orgasmed and left him hanging. I’ve always kept going even after orgasm in ways he likes so he can finish. I just felt like it was odd for him to do me on my back and finishing without trying to have me orgasm


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Laevans7 said:


> We mix it up, I don’t enjoy bondage at all but he loves it so I let him tie me up in ways he likes, he just usually unties me in the middle of sex and we do missionary for me to orgasm. So we both give to each other I’m just saying I’ve never orgasmed and left him hanging. I’ve always kept going even after orgasm in ways he likes so he can finish. I just felt like it was odd for him to do me on my back and finishing without trying to have me orgasm


What I don't think you understand is that he doesn't always want to be doing it missionary. Sexual variety isn't fungible like money - any ol' orgasm in any ol' position is not the same. Once in a while, you have to be willing to let him have it his way TO COMPLETION. You are of course allowed to ask for something else afterwards, like has been suggested here, but that something else might not be missionary sex. 

Do you have any alternatives that are not PIV that you can get off from?


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Laevans7 said:


> We mix it up, I don’t enjoy bondage at all but he loves it so I let him tie me up in ways he likes, he just usually unties me in the middle of sex and we do missionary for me to orgasm. So we both give to each other I’m just saying I’ve never orgasmed and left him hanging. I’ve always kept going even after orgasm in ways he likes so he can finish. I just felt like it was odd for him to do me on my back and finishing without trying to have me orgasm


There is no reason you have to just serve or give him orgasms to show him love. Sex is supposed to be loving. Making sure or at least trying to make sure your partner orgasms is a part of loving. He didn't even try. Have you talked with him? Have you guys talked about trying other things but figuring out ways both can be satisfied. You two really need to talk and you should let him know how it made you feel. I would suggest you be open to finishing some other way such as toys that he uses on you. Or oral on you if you don't get off and if that gets you off.

I've never had to do it but if my husband all of a sudden became only about his orgasm. Then he could be responsible for his orgasm all by himself. 
I do view sex as connecting and loving but that is assuming it is connecting and loving. If it isn't they can love themselves.


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Cletus said:


> What I don't think you understand is that he doesn't always want to be doing it missionary. Sexual variety isn't fungible like money - any ol' orgasm in any ol' position is not the same. Once in a while, you have to be willing to let him have it his way TO COMPLETION. You are of course allowed to ask for something else afterwards, like has been suggested here, but that something else might not be missionary sex.
> 
> Do you have any alternatives that are not PIV that you can get off from?


We do many different positions and mix it up all the time to keep things spicy which I think is fun too. I’m just saying for some reason as much as o try I am never get orgasm. He knows that so when we do mix it up, halfway through sex he will do missionary to make me orgasm and then go back to doing different positions which I’m ok with. As long as he’s enjoying it and I somehow orgasm it’s all good. I’m just saying a few times lately he hasn’t put missionary in the mix as usual to give me orgasm. He just finishes and then gets off. I lay there like ummm ok...that was boring


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Laevans7 said:


> We do many different positions and mix it up all the time to keep things spicy which I think is fun too. I’m just saying for some reason as much as o try I am never get orgasm. He knows that so when we do mix it up, halfway through sex he will do missionary to make me orgasm and then go back to doing different positions which I’m ok with. As long as he’s enjoying it and I somehow orgasm it’s all good. I’m just saying a few times lately he hasn’t put missionary in the mix as usual to give me orgasm. He just finishes and then gets off. I lay there like ummm ok...that was boring


I am the same as you. I’m sexually adventurous but I can only orgasm In missionary. 

You know he should be making your O more of a priority. The question is... what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

My wife can orgasm in either on top or missionary. I can get her with a finger or oral as well. But PIV is prefered. My rule is this. She goes first. And I see to that every time. Now after that she let's me have her in any other position. Works for us. Seeing her smile is key.


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> I am the same as you. I’m sexually adventurous but I can only orgasm In missionary.
> 
> You know he should be making your O more of a priority. The question is... what are you going to do about it?


We are fine sexually we do both just lately a few times he’s finished without trying to pleasure me


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Rooster2015 said:


> My wife can orgasm in either on top or missionary. I can get her with a finger or oral as well. But PIV is prefered. My rule is this. She goes first. And I see to that every time. Now after that she let's me have her in any other position. Works for us. Seeing her smile is key.


He’s like that most of the time too. He will give me orgasm and then finish. But a few times he’s done ways that he knows I won’t orgasm and doesn’t try to pleasure me. He finishes and stops


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

Well overall seems like he does good. Since most of the time you have your O. I think a sit down with him explaining that you need yours as much as he needs his. Praise him for for handling business most of the time. Explain how frustrating it is to you when you don’t have yours. I’d be curious to her the result of that talk. Jmo


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Laevans7 said:


> I’ve always kept going even after orgasm in ways he likes so he can finish. I just felt like it was odd for him to do me on my back and finishing without trying to have me orgasm


Questions for you @Laevans7 to think about... Who said your husband needs an orgasm every time? Is there a possibility that it might be _you_ that needs to experience him orgasm as a way to validate yourself as being desirable and attractive in the relationship? When you turn that around and realize that he does not need to experience your orgasm (in the same way you desire to experience his) make you feel undesired? 

My point being that like other posters say, sex isn't just about an orgasm. Be careful about using an orgasm to validate something in the relationship. Would it be pointless to have sex without an orgasm? Perhaps you want to try just that with your husband with both of you having the goal of not having an orgasm just to see what happens. Odds are you will both fail horribly at it and it will be really fun trying. The idea is to look at orgasms differently and see how it feels. Perhaps you'll find sex exponentially better helping your husband try NOT to orgasm (because it will be an exercise in being emotionally close and in tune with one another)

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

What did he say when you talked to him about it? 
And if you haven’t talked to him about it why not?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> What did he say when you talked to him about it?
> And if you haven’t talked to him about it why not?


When it comes to sexuality, I think there is potential value in one person suddenly altering their behavior without the other person being informed as to why. Then there is the excitement of the other person adapting and trying to understand what is happening. 

Everyone loves a sexual mystery novel! 

Being BAD, 
Badsanta


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

badsanta said:


> When it comes to sexuality, I think there is potential value in one person suddenly altering their behavior without the other person being informed as to why. Then there is the excitement of the other person adapting and trying to understand what is happening.
> 
> Everyone loves a sexual mystery novel!
> 
> ...


I agree. I think the first thing she should do is be like... ok now it’s my turn (when he is done and finished and she didn’t). She should take responsibility of her orgasm and if she wants one then she should get one, and if he is “done” then it’s up to her to say something. 

The problem is she is coming on here asking for opinions but she isn’t doing anything. He’s not a mind reader. She needs to do something but she isn’t.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> The problem is she is coming on here asking for opinions but she isn’t doing anything. *He’s not a mind reader.* She needs to do something but she isn’t.


I will volunteer that as a man I am definitely NOT a mind reader. Sometimes afterwards I ask my wife if she had an orgasm and I honestly have no idea if she will say she had about eight or was struggling to get to just one that never happened. 

So if the OP and her husband are having sex and she never indicates to him that she wants more (be it just hands or a vibrator), she can't just sit there and assume he is aware. At a minimum she needs to speak up and ask for more. 

I proactively know my wife has trouble with this, so after I am finished I'll ask her if she wants the anything additional. I honestly have no idea if she will say yes or no. Sometimes she does not and sometimes she does. We have worked out what it is that she enjoys in the moments she wants something a little more so that I know what to do. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Some men and women can be selfish lovers, or less giving than others. But it’s not fair to think someone is selfish if the other person doesn’t speak up, some people really don’t have a clue if the other person is satisfied or not, and they assume if they don’t speak up then everything must be alright. 

I think everyone of us should have a “check in” every once in a while and ask if everything is going all right with the relationship and such and that gives people the opportunity to discuss things. But not everyone does this. Not everyone wants to hear what they can do better.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

But the truth is sometimes people are selfish. And selfish to me means that they know their partner wants a little more of something, and they don’t care or they don’t want to give it to them. Within reason of course. 

So is it selfish that a wife won’t go down on her husband when she knows he loves it? 
Is it selfish when a man doesn’t bring his wife to orgasm, when he’s tired and she takes a lot of work to bring to orgasm? 
Is it selfish when a husband won’t spend more quality time with his wife because doesn’t want to give up his me time, or time with his friends? 

Being selfish to me is a very interesting topic of conversation. Because we’re talking about what we want to do what we feel we deserve, doing things we don’t necessarily want to do etc.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Laevans7 said:


> Most of the time ... we have sex ... I (can) orgasm. Every so often ... I’m tired ... he finishes and sex is over leaving me unsatisfied.


Distilling your post down to those points, when my wife says "I'm tired" that means she isn't really interested in sex, maybe would rather be dozing off, but is happy to help me get off - or she just wants a quickie to feel the intimacy but doesn't really want/need to orgasm.

If he's interpreting "I'm tired" the same way, then it sounds like you're not communicating your expectations. Maybe when you say "I'm tired", he thinks you said that you don't want sex/orgasm but are willing to scratch his itch, and then he proceeds to have his "me moment" with what he thinks is your blessing. 

Ask him. If that's the case, then perhaps you need to be more specific and say "When I'm tired, I want an orgasm too" so that your needs and expectations are clear.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

There seems to be several things to unpack here. Not sure if it's multiple problems, or details that don't have to do with the actual problem. But let's give it a shot.


Laevans7 said:


> Most of the time when we have sex we do missionary position because that is the only way I can orgasm. As oddly as it sounds I think it’s from my tilted uterus but not sure. Anyway, I enjoy other positions for fun but as much as I try to orgasm other positions it just physically can’t happen unless he’s on top. My husband says he wants to give me orgasm which is why we do missionary until he finishes which most of the time we orgasm at the same time or he will finish right after I orgasm.


My question here is do you want to have orgasms in positions other than missionary? Also, are you capable of orgasms by other means, such as clitoral stimulation? Internal fingering in any position?



> Every so often my husband will do me from behind when I’m tired and he doesn’t turn me over to get me orgasm, instead he finishes and sex is over leaving me unsatisfied. Is this ok? I would never ever do that to him so I’m confused on why he does that to me. He did ask me once would I ever have sex just to serve him and I was confused. Maybe he feels missionary is just for me because that’s the only way I orgasm but I always wait for him to finish. I’m assuming he so bored of missionary and hates that I don’t gin pleasure any other way. So maybe he feels deprived even though he finishes?


I will have to go with what some of the others have said and think that maybe he is thinking about this differently from you. Have you ever asked him about this? Are you ever alright with him just "using" you to get off? Would he be alright with you getting off by him, but without him?



> He is into bondage and wants me to call him master for fun and make me submissive which I can see as fun but when it comes to having sex for him to finish without him trying to give me orgasm....is that normal? Is that wrong of him? Or am I being crazy because it’s only sometimes he does this since most of the time he does give me orgasm.?


It can be normal within the context of a scene, IF that is something negotiated. Orgasm denial is a play. I've spread out my partner's orgasm across a whole day before allowing her to have her first. But again, these are things talked about and agreed to.


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> What did he say when you talked to him about it?
> And if you haven’t talked to him about it why not?


He felt bad because he didn’t know it would upset me. He said he was late for work and wanted to have sex so kinda rushed it. He apologized and we agreed to have sex only when we actually have time and make it a goal to be givers to each other and not takers.


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> Some men and women can be selfish lovers, or less giving than others. But it’s not fair to think someone is selfish if the other person doesn’t speak up, some people really don’t have a clue if the other person is satisfied or not, and they assume if they don’t speak up then everything must be alright.
> 
> I think everyone of us should have a “check in” every once in a while and ask if everything is going all right with the relationship and such and that gives people the opportunity to discuss things. But not everyone does this. Not everyone wants to hear what they can do better.


Agree communication is key


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

maquiscat said:


> There seems to be several things to unpack here. Not sure if it's multiple problems, or details that don't have to do with the actual problem. But let's give it a shot.
> 
> 
> My question here is do you want to have orgasms in positions other than missionary? Also, are you capable of orgasms by other means, such as clitoral stimulation? Internal fingering in any position?
> ...


Unfortunately I cannot organs any other way...not sure why is very odd. Also, I don’t mind if I initiated sex taking over to get him to only finish. It’s onyl when he imitates and takes over for himself to finish is what bothers me


----------



## Laevans7 (May 3, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> I agree. I think the first thing she should do is be like... ok now it’s my turn (when he is done and finished and she didn’t). She should take responsibility of her orgasm and if she wants one then she should get one, and if he is “done” then it’s up to her to say something.
> 
> The problem is she is coming on here asking for opinions but she isn’t doing anything. He’s not a mind reader. She needs to do something but she isn’t.


I am doing something I already did which was talk and work it out with him. I came on here for outsiders perspective


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Laevans7 said:


> Unfortunately I cannot organs any other way...not sure why is very odd. Also, I don’t mind if I initiated sex taking over to get him to only finish. It’s onyl when he imitates and takes over for himself to finish is what bothers me


Not even direct clitoral stimulation, or digital manipulation inside the vaginal cavity? You can't even orgasm from masturbation?

ETA: I am not trying to pry per se'. I do have somewhere I'm going with this depending upon the answer.

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Laevans7 said:


> He’s like that most of the time too. He will give me orgasm and then finish. But a few times he’s done ways that he knows I won’t orgasm and doesn’t try to pleasure me. He finishes and stops


Maybe that's part of flying his "BDSM" freak flag - acting like a selfish ass-hole and occasionally leaving you hanging. Why on earth you don't give this fool a taste of his own medicine the next time you have sex is a mystery for the ages, I guess.


----------

